# ...the Contest we have been waiting for



## chefinclt (May 25, 2007)

The 2007
Asylum Racing / HO Slot Car Modeling 
Concours Contest
brought to you by Slotstockers
Oct 15, 2007
(All entries must be postmarked by this date)
Winners announced on Halloween Night

Rules and Classes:
All cars must represent a Local Short Track Race Car

All cars must be built out of either a modified hard plastic (JL, Aurora, Atlas, TOMY, Lifelike etc.) or a modified resin body any manufacturer or scratch build of sheet styrene or other similar plastic and Lexan (but keep in mind the cars will be judged on Detail, Originality, and Finish)
Cars maybe built on any HO scale chassis; each car must be able to run on a standard HO track.
If modeling an actual car please include a photograph so the car can be judged on how close you are able to replicate the car in scale. (Cars do not have to be replicas of real cars)
A written description of what modification was done and the materials used must be included with each car.
NO NASCAR
(May be a future competition)
NO Diecast Metal 
Classes:

The first class will be Vintage Cars Pre 1970:
These may include Track Roadsters, Early Modifieds, Early Stock Cars (40`s and 50`s Fords, Mercury’s, Chevy’s full fendered), Midgets, Indy Roadsters, Super Modifieds pre 1970 or any other car that can be documented (with Photo) that ran pre 1970 on local short tracks.

The second class will be Modern short track cars post 1970:
These may include, Asphalt modifieds, DIRT Modifieds, Sprint Cars, Midgets, Super Modifieds (I want to see if someone can build a realistic looking HO scale super mod), Local Bomber Stock Car, Demolition Derby Cars (include crash damage), DIRT Late Models or any other car that can be documented with pictures from a short track.





Prizes and Awards:

Trophies will be awarded for First place in each category along with a trophy for best paint.
I will be building A HOCOC legal Brass Pan Coupe Class Car- The car will have a jig blueprinted AFX chassis with a Super II brush system, A full Brass pan and pickup, 3.5 ohm armature, Matched JL magnets and a custom Asylum designed Corrie cast T-Bird body -This will be awarded to the “Best of show Winner”.
An Asylum custom-built Sheet Styrene DIRT Modified with a JL chassis will be awarded to the “Viewers Choice Winner”.

All the cars will be photographed and posted with a description on The SlotStockers web site In a Concourse photo file. Participants may log on and vote for their favorites using a poll that will be set up on the site.
http://groups.yahoo.com/group/SlotStockers/


Entry Fee is $10.00 so that I will be able to mail all the cars back insured just in case.

Cars will be mailed to:
Glenn Oswald
50 Lee Farm Drive
Southbury, Conn 06488
USA

Should you have any questions I can be contacted at [email protected]


Many Thanks to Roger Corrie 
http://www.vabeachho.com/
[email protected]

and Bill Kurtz of Slotstockers for making this contest possible.
More sponsors will be announced as they are brought on board.

Good Luck and Happy Modeling


----------

